# CSI: Miami "Flight Risk" OAD 3/26/2009 ***SPOILERS***



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OMG(osh)

"Flight Risk" has to be one of the worst CSI episodes ever...

I'm used to certain "What the H" bad acting (and I don't mean H E double hockey sticks...). I'm used to long sequences of HD eye candy (usually Miami cityscapes). I can sometimes handle the real slow sequences concluding as the criminals leave the building.

But this episode not only had more than the normal amount of that crap (like opening slow motion sequences of the CSIs reaching the scene [someone really liked Wolfe today...]); it had horrible storytelling, writing, and the worst technical depictions of an airplane. And the CSIs couldn't seem to process the crime scene to save their jobs.

Minor spoilers:


Spoiler



1) They didn't interview the crews immediately? Had to pull them back again (and again...)
2) They didn't interview anyone else on the plane?
3) They arrested the ground crewman for possession of stolen property? Seems more like theft by conversion--since he was the one stealing.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Major spoilers:


Spoiler




The other passenger(s) in first class didn't notice ANYTHING?
Someone would attempt anything in first class with at least one other passenger!?
The stalker didn't get a first class seat? He surely qualified for a free upgrade to be closer to her.
And how does he find out her schedule? They often don't know their own schedule more than a few days in advance.
Flight attendant crews work different schedules than pilots, and typically as a team for 3 to 6 days.
The CSIs couldn't embargo the crews from flying (pilots and attendants) until the crime scene was processed (and four times!)
Where did they get all the luggage tags? Are they impounding the luggage but not the crew?
If Jenna wanted to out the victim, drinking on the flight would have gotten her fired instantly. She didn't need to get her to miss the flight.
The romper room wasn't on the plane drawings? Yeah, right...
The romper rooms do exist--but they are not the flying palaces shown here. They are just big enough for the second crew to sleep in on international flights. And they are always dark for sleeping. (Now, it might be used for trysts, but without a second crew that is hard to hide as a violation of the rules.)



I'm sure there is more, but I'm not about to watch it again to find them. Bad enough to think about all these...
Sigh. And this is sweeps month this year...


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Major spoilers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There was a Singapore Airlines stewardess and pilot that were fired for exactly that - and they used the lav.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> There was a Singapore Airlines stewardess and pilot that were fired for exactly that - and they used the lav.


Was that an international flight? (As in overseas with a second crew?)


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

That "Miami Airport" scene was actually LAX.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I watched the first 15-20 minutes, then started playing online, I listened to it in the background, but didn't really pay attention. I think I can count the number of really good CSI:Miami episodes on one hand. I have no idea why I continue to watch. I guess I don't have the heart to kill a Bruckheimer drama.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Agreed,that was not one of their best episodes.
As far as I know,nobody is supposed to know who the Air Marshall is including the pilot and flight crew !


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> I listened to it in the background, but didn't really pay attention.


That's how I watch all of them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm hoping folks will switch channels and give "Castle" a shot, though I do still record CSI:Miami for some dumb reason.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I stopped watching about half way thru, I had just lost interest.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Agreed,that was not one of their best episodes.


Sounds typical for CSI:Miami this year. Writing & acting on this show has set new standards for awful...



Jimmy 440 said:


> As far as I know,nobody is supposed to know who the Air Marshall is including the pilot and flight crew !


I am not sure on this one.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I knew a guy who was with the service years ago & they are supposed to be completely anonymous.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Someone along the chain has to know since they are able to bring a gun aboard. I wonder how that is done.

I agree with the comments on the show. It was even worse than most of them.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

From speaking with my old neighbor,the flight crews are not supposed to know at all.They usually try to figure out who they are,but they are not allowed to ask anyone on their flight.He joined them right after 9-11.It sounds like a good profession,you always see them looking for applicants here in our local NJ/NY Sunday papers.

But getting back to the show,they need to find some new writers or import them from the NY & LV CSI's.It seems to be getting too soapy ! All this stuff with 
"H",Elizabeth Berkeley & his son.They detract from the main story lines.They need to re-focus on the main story and not all these devious sub plots with his family.
And,Delko and Callie should just get a motel room !! <lol> I have this sneaking suspicion there's going to some heavy things going down in the last few shows.

PS. And last weeks show was just about as bad.Two half siblings hanging their father at the mother's divorce party, W.T Freak ? It must be a MIAMI thing,divorce parties ! I won't get started on that topic.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Someone along the chain has to know since they are able to bring a gun aboard. I wonder how that is done.


My wife is a federal officer (not an Air Marshal) but is required to "carry" when she travels on business. I do know that she has to show her credentials to the ticketing agent and disclose she is "carrying". The agent then makes some form of notation and then tells her to proceed through a special TSA lane.

On the one flight which we flew together, she was pulled aside by the airline just prior to take off. When I asked her about it, she said that they wanted to confirm where she was sitting and inform her of where the air marshal would be seated.

All of this took place on the ground so while they crew may not have full knowledge, someone on the ground does..


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

747-400s have a 'room' in the tail section where long haul cabin crew can sleep, it's got a lot of bunk beds in it. There is also a section in the flight deck with two bunks, where the flight deck crew can sleep while their alternates take over the controls. There is also a separate toilet in the flight deck, so they don't have to exit the deck to 'go'. 

And written luggage tags? Humph, mine are printed, as are many I've seen. No hand writing tips there!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

phrelin said:


> I'm hoping folks will switch channels and give "Castle" a shot, though I do still record CSI:Miami for some dumb reason.


We've moved Castle above Miami in the priorities list. I told my husband to feel free to delete the timer for Miami after we watched the flight episode. A couple of things that are constantly annoying is the lady that always wears white pants to the crime scene and when we watched her climb the ladder into the "romper room" in those heels - well, the show certainly has no grip on reality does it? Guess we'll keep recording it just because it's "there" but only if there's nothing else preventing it.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been watching Miami for about 1 year now. I've seen some VERY good episodes. I agree this one wasn't the best. I usually prefer NY.


----------

